# Info on Lucifer Flashlight



## z_TopDeadCenter (Dec 29, 2010)

I am looking for info on a flashlight I got form my grandfather before he passed away. It is a hand cranked dynamo flashlight with the name Lucifer on it. Swiss made with the name Dehls Stein on the other side. As far as I know Dehls Stein was a chemical company out of New York. I have searched the net and this site for info but came up with little. Was this a common flashlight or just a give away promo? Any info would be great. Here are some pictures.


----------

